# Dark Eldar Beastmaster Leak



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1521215a_DEArmies2_ABMB.jpg



Look at the November 2010 Article, http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/astronomican.jsp scroll until you see a photograph of Eldar Wraith Guard fighting against Dark Eldar. You clearly see models for Beastmasters accompanied by Razorwing Flocks and Khymerae. 

How bizzare?


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good bloody snag you got there. Not to mention your eyes are great for spotting that. Sheesh, at least they look great from what I can tell. Just make me some Wracks now haha.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Good find and +rep coming from me. I would have overlooked that!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice, wish they had some Khymeras with them. Now bring on the Wracks and Scourges!.

Also a side-note. I nominate the Grotesque for most visually improved unit of the last decade.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn.. i missed that... thats what I get for disliking dark elves. lol.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I scrolled down the page, and not only did i find the DE article, but also Incoming: Blood Angels! Look at the furioso!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Master WootWoot said:


> I scrolled down the page, and not only did i find the DE article, but also Incoming: Blood Angels! Look at the furioso!


its the metal model its been around years


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Damn.. i missed that... thats what I get for disliking dark elves. lol.


Uh. Dude the pic is still there. Although I cannot see it in the actual article.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I meant the figure hidden in the image


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> its the metal model its been around years


Ooops. I didn't know the old model very well, so i couldn't recognize it.


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

I really want to see the Grotesques and Wracks. I honestly don't know if I'd ever even use the Beastmasters. But look like nice models at least.


----------

